# Hindi: मेरे लई के



## MonsieurGonzalito

Friends,

I am having some difficulty with this seemingly simple chorus of the song "Dua Karo", from the upcoming dance film "Street Dancer 3"
There isn't much context to speak of. The singer regrets having alienated his close ones, and asks that "today someone pray for him".

_aaNsuu tham jaae mere
baat sun le vah xudaa ...
[Chorus]
*ke aaj* koii duaa karo mere* laii* ! (repeated several times)_

Is "ke aaj" in this case a shortening of "aaj ke din"?
And what on earth is "laii"? An alternative spelling of "mere liye"?
Or are the 3 words related?

Please orient me.

PS: I want that _ke_ to be कि, but not a single lyrics site agrees with me


----------



## marrish

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Is "ke aaj" in this case a shortening of "aaj ke din"?


No.


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> PS: I want that _ke_ to be कि, but not a single lyrics site agrees with me


The lyrics sites go with what they can hear in this case. Unfortunately the e-sign they use is long e, not a short one. Hindi spelling is कि indeed, but I think most BW film songs are either in Urdu or often have an Urdu touch to them, and this might be the reason for their ke instead of ki. Just speculation.


MonsieurGonzalito said:


> And what on earth is "laii"? An alternative spelling of "mere liye"?


Argh, how to tell you, it must be that it was supposed to act as Punjabi lacing... in addition to Urdu. I think they could have got their inspiration from somewhere these both are spoken and wanted to express it somehow, otherwise I can't see rhyme or reason for 'laii'.

Disclaimer: I'm making these comments without having listened to the song under discussion.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Thanks, @marrish . It all makes sense



marrish said:


> but I think most BW film songs are either in Urdu or often have an Urdu touch to them, and this might be the reason for their ke instead of ki. Just speculation.


Why? Does کہ sound more "ke" than कि because of the ہ?


----------



## littlepond

"laii" makes no sense to a Hindi speaker - maybe wanting to seem Punjabi?

The first one means "ki" (that).


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

OK, "Punjabi lacing" it is.






And I feel reassured about the _ki_ thing, I thought I was losing the ability to differentiate between इ and ए 

Thanks, @littlepond


----------



## desi4life

Hindi कि is supposed to be pronounced with a short “i” and is correctly pronounced in the song. But many Hindi speakers in casual conversation pronounce कि the same as or almost the same as की, so when the correct, careful pronunciation of कि is used, for example in this song, it is sometimes mistranscribed as के on song lyrics sites.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Thanks, @desi4life


----------



## marrish

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> _*ke aaj* koii duaa karo mere* laii* ! (repeated several times)_





MonsieurGonzalito said:


> today someone pray for him".


Nobody noticed it doesn't match?


----------



## marrish

MonsieurGonzalito said:


> Why? Does کہ sound more "ke" than कि because of the ہ?


You can say so. It was discussed in the past.


----------



## marrish

MonsieurGonzalito said:


>


To the contrary, Punjabi لئی _la'ii_ is a postposition, like this thread's title illustrates. Just saying.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

marrish said:


> Nobody noticed it doesn't match?


What doesn't match? The _"for him"_?
If so, I am aware that the song says "for me", I was just referring to the speech indirectly, somewhat confusingly with quotes.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

I think I found another instance of that Urdu-ized "ke" where a "kih" is meant.
In the song "Sanam Re", from the homonym movie:

_xud ko maiN yuuN kho duuN  / *ke* phir na kabhii pauuN_

The singer says "ke", no doubt about it. 
But the meaning is that he will get lost "so that" (kih) he won't be ever found.


----------



## Alfaaz

marrish said:
			
		

> You can say so. It was discussed in the past.





			
				MonsieurGonzalito said:
			
		

> I think I found another instance of that Urdu-ized "ke" where a "kih" is meant.


 Relevant threads: 

Urdu-Hindi: کہ - कि
Urdu: kih vs. keh
As discussed in the aforementioned threads as well as others, Urdu (and Persian) کہ  is pronounced as _ke/keh _and not as _ki/kii_. As also mentioned by multiple forum members, the majority of lyricists have been Urdu poets and singers/performers also had training in Urdu (if they weren't already Urdu speakers). Therefore, you will find Urdu pronunciations in the majority of _Hindi _songs and movies. (As previously discussed in older threads, many of the lyricists considered their work to be Urdu poetry. However, perhaps due to _sociopolitical reasons, etc._ they came to be referred to as Hindi.)


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

Thank you, @Alfaaz
I can see now that it has been discussed amply


----------



## littlepond

Hindi speakers also pronounce "ke" (both "ke" and "ki" are pronounced): so there is nothing "Urduized" in that! I myself use "ke" often.


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

littlepond said:


> I myself use "ke" often.


Then your Urduization is so complete, that you don't even realize it!
 
Just kidding.
Thanks, @littlepond, it's good to know.
One more thing to pay attention to, then


----------



## MonsieurGonzalito

I want to mention something curious that happened to me today:
I submitted some lyrics to my Urdu professor for correction. They belong to the song "Chal Diye Banda Nawaz", by an Urdu poet (Majrooh Sultanpuri). 
Also, the playback singer is Mohammad Rafi, who is considered the epitome of good diction.
At some point, the song goes:



माना कि बिगड़े है मेरे नसीबمانا کِہ بِگڑے ہیں میرے نصیبGranted, my fortune is spoiledउल्फ़त न समझे आमिर-ओ-ग़रीबاُلفت نہ سمجھے امیر و غریب(but) love doesn't understand (about) rich and poor


Notice that I tend to put the vowel marks in Urdu.
Now, the _maanaa kih _is clearly کِہ / कि
Bur Mr. Rafi unmistakenly, resoundingly, pronounces it as "ke".

So what my professor does is, he corrects my کِہ and writes it as simply کہ


----------

